# Fly fishing for lady fish...



## Ed Mashburn

those silver snakes are more fun than the law should allow on a fly rod! I've wanted to get amongst ladyfish with a long rod for a long time and finally did it yesterday. My buddy Captain John Rivers and I went out in Pensacola Pass Saturday morning and decided to try the big ladyfish that were busting on bloodminnows. What a trip! The only thing about casting to ladyfish when they are really schooling up on a big wad of minnows is that it's hard to get their attention to your fly when there is so much other live bait around. I hooked probably half a dozen and landed one- the biggest, fattest ladyfish I've ever caught. It would have gone between four and five pounds- really! On a fly rod, lady fish are so much fun. I used a white and green Clouser knock-off. the ladyfish want their bait really moving, and getting the fly to move fast enough was hard, but it was surely fun to see a gang of five or six ladyfish chasing after the fly and then see one open up and take it. Then, just hang on and see what happens. What a great day!I'd try to post photos, but my computer and the forum don't like each other for some reason.Good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## FlyLipps

Thanks for the report and how right you are about how much fun they are on the fly. Always makes me laugh to watch them fight over a fly, don't know why that is, but it just cracks me up. And thanks for the photos Capt. John.


----------



## true-king

> *Ed Mashburn (10/21/2007)*those silver snakes are more fun than the law should allow on a fly rod!


agreed :toast

good report!


----------



## flynurse

oh yeah the poor mans bone fish. haven't caught any on my flyrod yet. but love the fight they give ya. come to think of it i haven't caught any saltwater fish on my flyrod. dang i suck. :banghead


----------



## BSartistX

Yea they are a lot of fun on the fly... I like to go to the sea wall at Alabama piont and fly fish for ladies under the lights on an outgoing tide. It is a lot like fly fishing in a river if the tide is really ripping out, The ladyfish all school up and swim aginst the current. Yoiu can cast up current and strip your fly like mad through them and watch them chase the hell out of your fly. You have to really give the fly some crazy action to get a good stike. You can catch em all night if you want this way.

Brad


----------

